# What's going on fellas new here



## chilllean (Sep 30, 2015)

What's goin on fellas been training 3 years new to group 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Oct 1, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome


----------

